# 1965 GTO Frame Swap



## rwltcowboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey Guys, I just purchased a running/driving 65 GTO 2 door sedan that needs restoration. I figured that I could drive as is for now, but be building a nice chassis for it on the side, and when the time is right pull the body off the current frame, do the body work and then set back onto the newly built chassis. So here is my question.....which other GM A-Body frames will interchange? I have a friend willing to donate the frame from either a 65 Chevelle SS or a 66 El Camino. Needing to know what will work with the least amount of modifications. Thanks for any help y'all can offer.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Chevelle is shorter by several inches. El Camino is the right size. As a bonus, it's a boxed frame so works for my convertible as well. That's what I'm getting for my car.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have pulled literally tons of A body frames, both for very picky restorers and for several late model circle track factorys. If shopping original convert frames for an early Pontiac A body, there are a few small detailing differences between a '64 and a '65 and a '66. Also if sourcing for a LeMans or GTO, you don't want to get one that came out of a '66 or '67 Olds Cutlass of 442. The Olds version has different width of front frame horns, due to Olds going to a cross flow radiator, 2 years before other GM A body's. Last thing to note, '67 A body frames have smaller rear spring pockets in the rear frame crossmember and accept the tapered top style '67 and later rear coil springs.


----------



## rwltcowboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## cvofatboy (Apr 20, 2021)

stich said:


> Chevelle is shorter by several inches. El Camino is the right size. As a bonus, it's a boxed frame so works for my convertible as well. That's what I'm getting for my car.


 Does anyone make a reproduction frame for GTO’s


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah, I remember seeing someone building reproduction frames but the price will set you back about 15K. I'll look through my files


----------

